# Why SEAT Ibiza in Pittsburgh, PA, USA?



## jfink004 (Aug 7, 2001)

I just saw a new Ibiza in Pittsburgh, PA - I'd not heard anything about them being sold in the States - anyone know different? Is it likely that someone would spend the time and money to bring one here?


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

apparently they are available south of the border so maybe someone drove one up?


----------



## GrecianVolvo (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (20VTLimey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VTLimey* »_apparently they are available south of the border so maybe someone drove one up?

They are not available for sale in the U.S. He probably saw a car that belonged to a diplomat or a foreign national on a working visa, residing temporarily in the U.S.
Yannis


----------



## x-ecutor (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a very good friend that just moved back to the states. She owns a seat ibiza. She couldn't bring it there. U can bring it temporarly(1year) but u have to pay double the value of the car. She left the car in Italy at her brother's place. She did some further reasearch and: in order to have the car there, the car needs to pass some crash test to be registered there...lol; further more the display needs to be in miles /hour and a lot of small things. Once she got there she found out that Seat is going to be present on the US Market starting with next year. For now she decided to buy a beetle and she's on the waiting list.


----------



## GrecianVolvo (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (x-ecutor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x-ecutor* »_I have a very good friend that just moved back to the states. She owns a seat ibiza. She couldn't bring it there. U can bring it temporarly(1year) but u have to pay double the value of the car.

Never heard of such thing. I have personal friends who have brought their own cars, from Europe, without having to pay any such charges other than the shipping costs. Depending on your VISA, a car can be here for up to 2 years.

_Quote »_She did some further reasearch and: in order to have the car there, the car needs to pass some crash test to be registered there...lol; further more the display needs to be in miles /hour and a lot of small things. Once she got there she found out that Seat is going to be present on the US Market starting with next year. For now she decided to buy a beetle and she's on the waiting list.

You should see some of the cars that come to our store for service (www.stillmanvolvo.com); most of them are still with their metric instrument panels and I have also seen non-Volvos that "did not have to pass" crash testing. How are they going to be tested, by the Gov't, if such car is not sold here?








Unfortunately, you and your friend are the recipients of really bad info.
As far as SEAT coming to the U.S. within the next year or so, you can take this to the bank; they are not coming! VW have enough cars on the market here, netween VW, Audi and Porsche.
Yannis


----------



## agisd (Nov 25, 2002)

Yanni,
The Volvo with the metric instruments are probably Canadian cars, identical to the US cars other than the metric thing.
In any case, Volvo was (and maybe still is) selling their cars in Europe with the American bumpers and therefore the European cars were identical to US spec cars.


----------



## GrecianVolvo (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (agisd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agisd* »_Yanni,
The Volvo with the metric instruments are probably Canadian cars, identical to the US cars other than the metric thing.

No, these were cars from Germany, the Netherlands and (in one case) from Italy. We have also had RHD cars from the U.K. and Cyprus.

_Quote »_In any case, Volvo was (and maybe still is) selling their cars in Europe with the American bumpers and therefore the European cars were identical to US spec cars.


True but we have also seen non-Volvos from Europe. Strictly European cars.
Yannis


----------



## MrKrizoB (Feb 2, 2013)

I found one on youtube.
Just type this in blendmount seat ibiza.
That guy wrote a Store in the discription.


----------



## markj1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The SEAT Ibiza is a super mini car manufactured by the Spanish automaker SEAT. It is SEAT's best-selling car and perhaps the most popular model in the company's range


----------



## jhon2586 (Apr 11, 2013)

*hi*

I saw what looked like a Toyota Yaris in Northeast PA yesterday. It was on the Casey Highway, RT.6 in Scranton. I took a second look, it had Vermont plates.


----------



## meneuno (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## fortunebrass (Jul 10, 2013)

The ibiza spans four generations, among which it has debuted twice a new platform of the volkswagen. All fo them werre the top seller model in seat's rang. a rebadged redeveloped version of the first generation ibiza remains still in production under license in china. The Nanjing Automobile Group automaker.


----------



## datom (Sep 26, 2013)

really like this car. Going to try to get my hands on a second hand version. Shouldn't be that expensive


----------

